# Using gaggia Classic



## LeCompte (May 20, 2015)

any one know why one type of coffee (lavazza crema) comes through the porta filth fine yet any other type struggles and takes forever? The machine is clean as are the filters, both types (single/double).This is driving me mad to say the least, all coffees are for espresso and seem to have a very similar grind. I'm currently trying a pact coffee and also the standard lavazza coffee both of which don't drip through well.

Using the double porta filter the crema coffee drips through in about 20scs, where as the other would prob be over a minute. Any help would be very appreciated.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are these coffees pre ground or are you grinding them at home - if so with what ?

are you putting the same amount of coffee in each time - by weight

More coffee = slower to come out

Different coffee needs different grinds - darker roast needs a coarser grind

Pre ground will differ between roasters , it may look the same , wont be the same ....

And loads of other stuff but lets start with above

Have you read the , i just bought a gaggia thread


----------



## LeCompte (May 20, 2015)

Hi mr boots, yes they are pre ground but are done for espresso machine, going to read said article now...


----------



## LeCompte (May 20, 2015)

P.s I'm using the same amount each time


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

LeCompte said:


> P.s I'm using the same amount each time


Same amount by weight using a scale to 0.1 g?

Pre groiund for espresso means very little , there is no universal grind for every machine and dose used

Different coffees need different grinds -this is why we have grinders at home


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can you check the baskets that are in your pf please too after reading the article

are they pressurised or non pressurised


----------



## LeCompte (May 20, 2015)

I believe they are pressurised, single hole in the bottom


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

In that case varying grind level should in theory have less effect, but it may be that the other 2 coffees are just ground that bit too fine. Really though you want an unpressurised basket and, alas, a suitable grinder so you can get the flow rate right. If these other coffees are nearly choking the machine, in the absence of a grinder, all you can really do is try using a little less coffee. It could be that the coffees that are choking the machine are the kind that swell up more when wet, and could be building up too much pressure in the basket.


----------



## LeCompte (May 20, 2015)

Ok I'm going to get a grinder and start to experiment a little, thanks for all your help guys....


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Not specific to your Gaggia but my old Delonghi machine used to struggle with some pre-ground supermarket coffees. Some are just ground far too fine I think.

Also, nobody seems to have mentioned tamping? If you're using a very fine grind and tamping too hard it will compact to the point where the machine will probably struggle to get water through it at all.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I agree with *risky* You should try tamping lighter, just a light polish of the grounds that are causing you the problem.

I use pre ground Lavazza from time to time and can tamp the living daylights out of it, virtually put all my weight on it and still it wont choke my machine, yet other pre ground coffee would.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I agree with *risky* You should try tamping lighter, just a light polish of the grounds that are causing you the problem.
> 
> I use pre ground Lavazza from time to time and can tamp the living daylights out of it, virtually put all my weight on it and still it wont choke my machine, yet other pre ground coffee would.


I suspect that would be a combination of how its ground and how old it is....

Do you ever look at the best before dates for example on the Lavazza


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The two packets of LAVAZZA Crema E Gusto I have in the cupbaord have the best before date of 28/02/2017, so nice and fresh.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mmmm....70% Robusta

that'll put hairs on your chest


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

LeCompte said:


> Hi mr boots, yes they are pre ground but are done for espresso machine, going to read said article now...


There are other factors which will affect the flow rate, not simply the grind. The freshness and the roast will affect the grind. Try using the same pre-ground coffee (pact would be best here for freshness) and vary the amount and the tamp pressure until you get results which taste good.

Once you get a decent volume of espresso in 30 seconds you might want to invest in a grinder like an Iberital MC2 and then you can explore input/output weights to get a better extraction and bring out more flavour.

Most supermarket coffee will be stale, burnt and of a poor quality, avoid it. Rave coffee is incredibly fresh and cheap also, good for beginners.


----------

